# TCR Advanced specifications



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

A friend just picked up a new old stock 2005 TCR Advanced frameset in T Mobile paint scheme. I will be helping him source parts and build it. I have not seen it yet in person as its 50 miles away. Looking for just a few specification details on the frame;
seatpost diameter
bottom bracket threading
headset size and type

Gonna build it Campagnolo Record 2007. :thumbsup: 

Thanks guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?year=2005&model=11159


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*just need one last bit of info...*

Thanks for the link. It answers 2 out of three of my questions; 
the seatpost size = 27.2 
headset type and size = integrated and 1 1/8 inch.

Just need to find out the last bit of info on the bottom bracket threading. ENG or ITA threads?

I've also searched the net up and down but not been able to turn up info on this last bit item. ...help!


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

BB is English, 68mm x 108 will work for a double crank. When I bought my TCR Composite in 2004, it came from the factory with a Giant seatpost and the modified FSA headset as part of the package. The headset is slightly different than any of the stock FSA's you can buy separately. If you don't have a headset, order it from a dealer to save yourself some hassle.


----------

